# Enlightening Interviews with Mahler Conductors of our day.



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Some interesting, entertaining interviews on Mahler's music with several known conductors.

Do you struggle with finding Mahler's music appealing? even some of these respected conductors, like Barenboim and Maazel, did not find Mahler's music appealing for sometime, until they finally"understood" and grasped this music, as you will see in their interviews.


























Some more:

Zubin Mehta:





Michael Tilson Thomas:





Simon Rattle:





Herbert Blomstedt:





Claudio Abbado:





Valery Gergiev:





Andris Nelsons:





Antonio Pappano:





David Zinman:





Daniele Gatti:


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Gustav Mahler: The Conductor's Interviews

http://www.universaledition.com/mahlerinterviews


----------

